# -Pump Cleaning Adapter for garden hose



## Sacramento (Mar 20, 2010)

First time poster, frequent reader.

Have you seen the Magnum sprayers that have the garden hose adapter on the inlet hose in place of the rock screen? I realize these are DYI models. Is there a reason why Graco doesn't put these onto the professional models? It looks like it could be a nice feature for cleaning, or am I missing something here? I'm always looking for a easier way to clean.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I think the graco pump would suck the house through it! I would hate to have to replace the packings all the time cause of sucking houses through the lower end :laughing: 

I haven't personally seen such things, you have a pic?


----------



## Sacramento (Mar 20, 2010)

*Pump Cleaning Adapter for garden hose*

They call it the "Power Flush Cleaning", you unscrew the rock filter and then screw in a garden hose adapter and flush the pump. It looks like it could also help when you bring out a pump you haven't used in a while and it doesn't want to prime.

The inlet tube doesn't have much suction really, the pressure only happens once compressed inside the pump.

Here's the link:

http://magnum.graco.com/products/M_Pages.nsf/Webpages/0MagnumXR5


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have seen those before they have been in use for quite a few years. Those pumps in my opinion are DIY.


----------



## Sacramento (Mar 20, 2010)

I know the pumps are DYI, and wouldn't buy one. I was just pointing out the adapter they use to clean the pump, no bucket of water just hook up the water hose to it. I wondered why Graco has never added this feature to the professional models, or why hasn't other companies added this feature. It just looked like a good idea. I've seen these over the years while at the box stores and just wondered why that's all.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd assume because a contractor knows how to clean out a sprayer properly without flooding his grass full of dirty water :thumbsup:

I have a disposeable with the feature but feel awkward if I ever use it.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Sacramento said:


> I know the pumps are DYI, and wouldn't buy one. I was just pointing out the adapter they use to clean the pump, no bucket of water just hook up the water hose to it. I wondered why Graco has never added this feature to the professional models, or why hasn't other companies added this feature. It just looked like a good idea. I've seen these over the years while at the box stores and just wondered why that's all.


Pro's don't want DIY features on their professional sprayers.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the professional version on one of my 695's the auto clean I think it is called where you attach your gun to the pump. I tried it when it was new and just keep cleaning my pumps the way I always have.


----------



## Sacramento (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen the auto clean gadget that attaches to the front of the gun, and that seemed odd. I've been in business since 1990 and would try anything that saved money, time, or made a job better for a client that didn't effect quality of work.
The adapter might not be needed but I wondered if anyone has used one, or if there was a reason why this feature never made it's way to the pro models.

Did attaching the hose directly to the inlet tube work?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Sacramento said:


> I've seen the auto clean gadget that attaches to the front of the gun, and that seemed odd. I've been in business since 1990 and would try anything that saved money, time, or made a job better for a client that didn't effect quality of work.
> The adapter might not be needed but I wondered if anyone has used one, or if there was a reason why this feature never made it's way to the pro models.
> 
> Did attaching the hose directly to the inlet tube work?


No, the adapter has the different threads so that it actually works.

IMO it's not really any better than the normal way of cleaning your sprayer and wastes a heck of a lot more water.

Less likely for a DIYer to have a clogged garbage machine though:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

the auto clean feature took about the same amount of time but you could do other stuff will the pump was getting cleaned. I should try it out again I only gave it a shot one time 5 or 6 years ago when that pump was new.

I do not know if it worked on the magnums I think the idea had merit but when you are not dealing with a sprayer cheap enough to be considered a throw away, I would worry about wear on the packings and and what not.
BTW I am not saying a magnum is a throw away but I am saying if it went to pot they are a lot cheaper to replace and when they go to pot which they will you can shrug it off easier.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> the auto clean feature took about the same amount of time but you could do other stuff will the pump was getting cleaned. I should try it out again I only gave it a shot one time 5 or 6 years ago when that pump was new.
> 
> I do not know if it worked on the magnums I think the idea had merit but when you are not dealing with a sprayer cheap enough to be considered a throw away, I would worry about wear on the packings and and what not.
> BTW* I am not saying a magnum is a throw away *but I am saying if it went to pot they are a lot cheaper to replace and when they go to pot which they will you can shrug it off easier.


-1 for workaholic :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rcon said:


> -1 for workaholic :jester:


lol They can't all be homeruns. 

I never have owned one I have only invested my money in professional sprayers but I see other people use the magnum line. Most often the handyman types. My guess is at the begining of the new painting year they buy another one.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> lol They can't all be homeruns.
> *
> I never have owned one *I have only invested my money in professional sprayers but I see other people use the magnum line. Most often the handyman types. My guess is at the begining of the new painting year they buy another one.


OK; +1

:thumbup:

It all evens out in the end


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> lol They can't all be homeruns.
> 
> I never have owned one I have only invested my money in professional sprayers but I see other people use the magnum line. Most often the handyman types. My guess is at the begining of the new painting year they buy another one.


I have a disposeable sprayer, bought it because it's all I could get at the time, and the 3 jobs following it paid for it, so as long as it lasted through them, and now I'm on almost 3 years with it, and it still works.

If you take care of it, don't push too much through it, it's surprising how long these can last.

My next will probably be a Graco 490


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rcon said:


> OK; +1
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> It all evens out in the end


If only the tax man saw it the way you do. :jester:


----------

